# Dubai



## GoharParis (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi
I am a 33 Years of old Iranian American man and i live in Los Angeles.I got a job offer from Dubai. Should I move there?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## GoharParis (Jan 6, 2015)

*Thnks*

what is so special about dubai?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No, just no.


----------



## GoharParis (Jan 6, 2015)

*why*

why?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You may struggle to get a visa these days.
Your country of descent may go against you.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think you would be able to obtain the employment visa.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If he's American, I don't see why there would be issues getting a visa. That being said, you're 33 years old! Are you just going to pack your bags and move halfway across the world because some people on the internet said yes?! If you want to find out what's so special about Dubai, do a little bit of research. You can start by reading some of the threads on this forum, also the stickies.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> If he's American, I don't see why there would be issues getting a visa. That being said, you're 33 years old! Are you just going to pack your bags and move halfway across the world because some people on the internet said yes?! If you want to find out what's so special about Dubai, do a little bit of research. You can start by reading some of the threads on this forum, also the stickies.


Hi,
He mentions in his first post that he is American Iranian - that makes a big difference to getting an employment visa right now.
Immigration are looking more closely at ancestory these days - rather than just current passport nationality.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> He mentions in his first post that he is American Iranian - that makes a big difference to getting an employment visa right now.
> Immigration are looking more closely at ancestory these days - rather than just current passport nationality.
> Cheers
> Steve


Oh. Ok


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

You got a job offer. You either applied for the job or were head hunted.
Do some research, maybe fly out and have a look see.

Your Iranian background means you may already have an appreciation of local customs and culture.

If you like adventure - MOVE


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not sure OP would be able to get a visa either. Regardless, if his rather random post is anything to go by, then he may be a perfect fit for Dubai


----------

